# Portrait photography



## Lucian Hodoboc (Oct 15, 2016)

Are you a fan of portrait photography? Do you only take photos of objects and landscapes? Personally, I find portrait photography to be more fascinating than landscape photography.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum Lucian. I think if you are good at interacting with people and can keep the flow, then portrait photography is more appealing. Studio, indoors or al fresco makes a big difference as the context to the subject is important. Here is one from a session at camera club.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm afraid I've never got on with portrait photography, mainly due to my own failings. I'm no good at or comfortable with directing people so can never build up a rapport with the subject and it shows in my photos the few times I've had a go. Much more comfortable with landscape, architectural and what I call 'vernacular' photography :biggrin:


----------

